# Final Star Wars trailer on tonight during halftime!



## TheOldSchool (Oct 19, 2015)

During halftime of Monday Night Football we'll see the final _Star Wars: The Force Awakens _trailer!

Make sure you catch it!  May the force be with you!

'Star Wars' Trailer to Play During 'Monday Night Football'


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 19, 2015)

The official poster was revealed yesterday... or Saturday... 






Is that a new Death Star?  Where's Luke?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 19, 2015)

After all the hype about episode 1, I'll just wait for the dvd. Am reminded of the ever eloquence of President Bush,

"
“There's an old saying in Tennessee — I know it's in Texas, probably in Tennessee — that says, fool me once, shame on — shame on you. Fool me — you can't get fooled again.”

― George W. Bush "


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 19, 2015)

If the story sucks it wont matter how strong they are with the Force. Or how good the visual effects are.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Oct 19, 2015)

_That hooded Sith in the mask is extremely  reminiscent of *Darth Revan*... but of course that was 4000 BBY... a long time ago BEFORE a long time ago in a galaxy far far away lol_​


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Bonzi (Oct 19, 2015)

My husband refuses to watch.  He hates Star Wars!


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Oct 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> My husband refuses to watch.  He hates Star Wars!



_That is unacceptable. You have no choice now but to destroy him._

​


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 19, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> My husband refuses to watch.  He hates Star Wars!


Wow Bonzi.  If after all the years you haven't convinced your husband to watch Star Wars... it sounds to me like the failure's on YOUR part!!! 

If you were alive in the 20th century, and you died without ever seeing Star Wars... the fucking SHAME.  ON.  YOU.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 19, 2015)

The trailer is minutes away!!!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 19, 2015)

Sorry for being so harsh Bonzi!  But thas wazzup!  You're awesome! 

Almost time for the traileeeeeeeeeeeer!!!!!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 19, 2015)

OOOOOH SHIT IT'S ABOUT TO HAPPEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Oct 19, 2015)

_Dude!  That was epic _​


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 19, 2015)

Hmm...  I'm not sure how I feel about it...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 19, 2015)

EXCEPT THAT IT WAS FUCKING AAAAWWWEEESSSOOOOOMEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Oct 19, 2015)

_I think Luke might be the Sith..._​


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 19, 2015)

OOOOOHHHHHHH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEETTTTTT!!!!!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 19, 2015)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> _I think Luke might be the Sith..._​


How dare you type that


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Oct 19, 2015)

_It first crossed my mind when they showed the poster and said everyone was on it but Luke.  I was like hmmmmmm art thou so sure_​


----------



## mdk (Oct 19, 2015)

I am so fucking excited!


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Oct 19, 2015)

_Then just now he was like..._

_*epic voice*_

_"I will finish what you started..."_
_While looking at Vader's burnt mask _

_I sensed a disturbance in the Force.  Something familiar. Something I had not... felt... since..._​


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Oct 19, 2015)

_Dude I had my doubts about Disney but I think this movie might actually be freakin' BADASS_​


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 19, 2015)

HERE IT FUCKING IIIIIISSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Geaux4it (Oct 19, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> HERE IT FUCKING IIIIIISSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Big fucking deal

-Geaux


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Oct 19, 2015)

Geaux4it said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > HERE IT FUCKING IIIIIISSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



_You must die_
​


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 19, 2015)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


The force is weak in his bitchass


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Oct 19, 2015)

_The Force... it's calling out to you..._

_*Just let it in*_​


----------



## Kobie (Oct 20, 2015)

In Abrams we trust.

Ordered my tickets on Fandango about 20 minutes ago. Very excited.


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 20, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > My husband refuses to watch.  He hates Star Wars!
> ...


 
Hahaha ... when we were talking about it last night, I think I may ALMOST have him thinking about watching Empire Strikes Back (my favorite of the 6)......

I think he just hates it cause my boys would watch it all the time when they were little...


----------



## Bonzi (Oct 20, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> HERE IT FUCKING IIIIIISSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Thanks for sharing (I didn't get to see it... )


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 20, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> My husband refuses to watch.  He hates Star Wars!



Married him anyway?


----------



## Pop23 (Oct 21, 2015)

Not a huge Star Wars fan, but I love the enthusiasm that this series has from its fans!

It's like a "football" game I went to in Spain. Hated the sport, but the fans were awesome. 

Here's hoping it's as good as you hope it is!


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm with Delta on this.  After the horror of the prequels, I'm not going to have high expectations for this.  I can't help but hold out a little hope, but really, I'm thinking we'll be lucky if we get Star Trek reboot good.  It's almost certainly not going to be near the original films.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 24, 2015)

Kobie said:


> In Abrams we trust.
> 
> Ordered my tickets on Fandango about 20 minutes ago. Very excited.


Yup I bought four for Thursday Dec. 17 at 7 pm.  Earliest possible viewing time in the states.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Oct 24, 2015)

_I liked the prequels... _​


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 24, 2015)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> _I liked the prequels... _​


Hmm some things are best kept to yourself...


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Oct 24, 2015)

_Qui-Gon was awesome.  That fight scene with Maul was the best lightsaber fight in the movies.  The prequels' costume design and CGI was all on point.  The prequels' music was epic.  Obi-Wan, Palpatine/ Sidious, and CGI Yoda were all very well done.  The designs of Naboo, the Jedi Temple and everything Coruscant, and Mustafar were awesome. Episode 3 Anakin was a major improvement and all of Revenge of the Sith was freaking badass.  _

_Honestly I absolutely loved Episodes 1 and 3.  Still, Episode 2 was my least favorite addition to the franchise... but without it, we would not have had "The Clone Wars" which in many ways was better than even the original  Star Wars movies._

_*If anyone here obsessively hates on the Star Wars prequels...*_

_*waves hand*_

_*~~Then you want to go home and rethink your life~~*_

​


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 24, 2015)

The prequels had some of the worst acting you will ever see in a big budget movie.  Anakin, Amidala, both were terrible through multiple actors.  Jar-Jar.  Excessive CGI for the sake of it.  Too childish.  The end scene where Anakin is in the Vader suit for the first time.  There was a whole lot to hate about the prequels.  

I had an idea they wouldn't be good after seeing what Lucas did to 'improve' the originals, adding things like the musical number at Jabba's palace.  I wonder if the original movies were so good in spite of, rather than because of, Lucas.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 24, 2015)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> _Qui-Gon was awesome.  That fight scene with Maul was the best lightsaber fight in the movies.  The prequels' costume design and CGI was all on point.  The prequels' music was epic.  Obi-Wan, Palpatine/ Sidious, and CGI Yoda were all very well done.  The designs of Naboo, the Jedi Temple and everything Coruscant, and Mustafar were awesome. Episode 3 Anakin was a major improvement and all of Revenge of the Sith was freaking badass.  _
> 
> _Honestly I absolutely loved Episodes 1 and 3.  Still, Episode 2 was my least favorite addition to the franchise... but without it, we would not have had "The Clone Wars" which in many ways was better than even the original  Star Wars movies._
> 
> ...


This parody sums up my feelings pretty well:


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 24, 2015)

Jar Jar Binks.  Midichlorians.  Darth Maul, the best character, reduced to being a minor character.  Hayden Christensen (aka Heydon't Actagain).  Turning Yoda from a Jedi Master into a spoof Yoda cartoon.  Politics.  Poltics.  POLITICS! 

GOD I hated those movies!!!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Oct 24, 2015)

_I was still very young when the prequels came out.  I was in high school when Revenge of the Sith hit theaters.  I wonder, had I been older would I still have enjoyed the prequels as much?_

_And the answer is yes, because I fucking love Star Wars, and up until Disney took over I never hated anything about Star Wars.  But "Rebels"?  "Rebels" is painful to watch lol_

​


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 24, 2015)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> _I was still very young when the prequels came out.  I was in high school when Revenge of the Sith hit theaters.  I wonder, had I been older would I still have enjoyed the prequels as much?_
> 
> _And the answer is yes, because I fucking love Star Wars, and up until Disney took over I never hated anything about Star Wars.  But "Rebels"?  "Rebels" is painful to watch lol_
> 
> ​


I was in 8th grade when Episode 1 came out.  I was horrified when I saw it.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Oct 24, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > _I was still very young when the prequels came out.  I was in high school when Revenge of the Sith hit theaters.  I wonder, had I been older would I still have enjoyed the prequels as much?_
> ...



_You're just mad that I have a higher midichlorian count than you ^_^_

​


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 24, 2015)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...


Nothing would make me happier than a quick joke in the new movie that said something like "lol remember when people thought the force was just midichlorians?  Technology was so primitive back then."  Or something like that.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Oct 24, 2015)

_Not everybody who wants to be a Jedi can be a Jedi.  You either have the power in you or you don't.  The potential for Force powers is not a choice, it is something you either are or aren't born with._

_Lol what's so bad about midichlorians anyway?_

​


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 24, 2015)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> _Not everybody who wants to be a Jedi can be a Jedi.  You either have the power in you or you don't.  The potential for Force powers is not a choice, it is something you either are or aren't born with._
> 
> _Lol what's so bad about midichlorians anyway?_
> 
> ​


"The Force" was a mystical force drawn from life or whatever.  Giving it a logical, scientific explanation completely ruined it.  The force is no longer in all things.  It's just freaky bacteria in Jedi.  My bet would be midichlorians are either explained out of the new movies, or completely ignored.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 24, 2015)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> _Not everybody who wants to be a Jedi can be a Jedi.  You either have the power in you or you don't.  The potential for Force powers is not a choice, it is something you either are or aren't born with._
> 
> _Lol what's so bad about midichlorians anyway?_
> 
> ​



The mystical force was turned into some half-assed pseudo science.  Rather than an epic story about fate and faith and the triumph of good over evil, everything is reduced to who has better genetics.

The reason magic works is because it doesn't need an explanation.  When you try to give it one, too often you find that it doesn't make any damn sense.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Oct 24, 2015)

Montrovant said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > _Not everybody who wants to be a Jedi can be a Jedi.  You either have the power in you or you don't.  The potential for Force powers is not a choice, it is something you either are or aren't born with._
> ...



Even the original Star Wars movies emphasize the influence genetics has over one's ability to manipulate the Force...
_
*"The Force is strong in my family.  My father has it... I have it... my sister has it..."*
-Luke Skywalker explaining his family's superior genetics and natural affinity for Force wielding badassery.
_
Little did he know it was all about the midichloriaaaaans!

​


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Oct 24, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > _Not everybody who wants to be a Jedi can be a Jedi.  You either have the power in you or you don't.  The potential for Force powers is not a choice, it is something you either are or aren't born with._
> ...



No, no, no... The Force still floweth through all things and still bindeth us all together in its mystical current of energy... midichlorians are not "The Force" ("the Force is an energy field created by all living things, which surrounds and penetrates us and binds the galaxy together"), midichlorians merely allow Force sensitives such as Jedi and Sith to consciously manipulate the Force to a far greater extent than most.  The Force is still as mystical and mysterious as it ever was... especially when you consider its Light and Dark sides and how it has been perceived as  "the Living Force"...

​


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 24, 2015)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...



If the ability to manipulate the force can be measured, it is no longer the mystical, mysterious thing it was.  Plus, if there are some sort of cells that determine force sensitivity/strength, it's almost assured someone in the galaxy would find a way to replicate them and give anyone force powers.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 24, 2015)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > Goddess_Ashtara said:
> ...



You've got me there.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 24, 2015)

Here is how they could absolutely destroy the new movie:


----------



## Papageorgio (Oct 24, 2015)

I saw the first Star Wars movie when it came out in the 70's. Haven't seen any of the others.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Oct 31, 2015)

POTENTIAL SPOILERS!  Maybe?

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I heard about rumors tonight that Han will die at the end of the new movie and the hand of Kylo Ren.  Who is possibly Han's son.  God I hope not.  Harrison Ford is old yes, but maybe just give him really small roles in the next 2 and they could even record them now.  I hope Han gets a happy send off.

Other rumors I heard:

Kylo Ren and Rey are brother and sister?  And he wants to rule the galaxy with his sister? (a throwback to the "rule of two")

Kylo is Han's (and maybe Leia's?) son, and Rey is Luke's daughter?

Luke does not appear until the very end of the movie?

Anyways those are the big ones, and from searching around the internet after I got home they are definitely pretty widespread.  I love the idea of Kylo and Rey being related to each other and to the rest of the Skywalker clan.

Goddess_Ashtara


----------

